# Android screen mirroring - can I force the phone to use cellular data?



## wsalopek (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm on Verizon - unlimited data while using/viewing on the phone. 

I'd like to screen-mirror my phone on the TiVo Stream, while at the same time using cellular data. But of course when the phone is hooked up to my home wifi network, like it has to be to mirror to the TiVo, it uses my wifi data (which in my case, IS limited...it's a cellular-based hotspot).

Anyway, is there a way to foce the phone to use it's own cellular data while also being hooked up to the home wifi network for streaming?

Thanks...


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't believe so. How would your phone know where to send it? Why not just get a usb-c to hdmi cable? 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

